# SimpleShot Powder Ammo Review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Really fun for ammo and targets. Checkout the video:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Puff Daddy  Nice shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I shot some of these a few years back at the Blues get together . They are far superior to the paintball in performance . They have a dimpled surface like a golf ball which really facilitates increase aerodynamic flight . They also have good shelf like unlike a paintball . I have not used them in a paint ball gun yet but would expect longer more accurate ball placement with these characteristics .


----------

